# Ada, shy no more :) Pic Heavy



## mylittlerat (May 13, 2016)

Ada, one of my beautiful trio girls. She was the most shy up until I went back and acquired her sister today. I went back for the sister as I initially had only had the 2 and with a lot of luck, my little moe was still there.

So here is Ada being a little brave girl. I love them all so much


----------



## thelmaandlouise (Jun 7, 2016)

She is precious! Her markings are absolutely adorable.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

such a little cutie pie!


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Great photos and cute ratty


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Those are very pretty pics. You used a camera, not your phone to take those pics- right? Very nice job


----------



## katansi (Jan 29, 2016)

So tiny still!!


----------



## giggles97 (Jun 12, 2016)

Fantastic photos and a beautiful rat you have. I can never get my rats photos without them being blurred lol maybe I need to use my camera instead of phone


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

she is cute I love her markings


----------



## Kyuubi (Jun 25, 2016)

Aww she's so adorable! Nice pictures by the way too! I remember when my girls where this small, now they are big and heavy and very demanding of treats  To a healthy degree of course


----------

